

DataCouch: Free collaborative public data - brianshumate
http://datacouch.com/

======
baltcode
This is great if they can sustain it. Is there a company and revenue model
behind it or is it just someone's hobby? Also, isn't it similar to Factual and
the like, other than fork and pull requests?

